# Rod Wrapper/Lathe



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have taken enough interest in this to warrant the purchase of a Wrapper/Lathe. I will be using it obviously for wrapping, but I am more interested in the ability to turn cork and EVA. 

I have around a 400 dollar budget that I am working with here. I have been looking at the Pac Bay RW-3XL. I figure now with the available tool rest and tail stock, I _should_ be able to accomplish what I am trying to do. This will be a hobbyist effort. I am not intending to produce rods for sale. I like the way the tension is applied to the threaad on the carrier on this one, the two thread carriage. It would be nice if it had a 4 thread carriage with the same means for tension. (tension is applied to the spool, not pinching the thread)

In this price range, what do you guys suggest? (I plan on making a purchase at the Expo, hopefully the prices will be better)

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

opcorn: I wanna hear this answer too. I think my next addiction will be in this direction...


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a pac bay wrapper, bought it at the expo last year. I also upgraded to the deluxe chuck, which I would recommend. I can shape cork and foam with my wrapper. I just put it on high, put the pedal to the floor, and then use sand paper to get the desired result. It is a little messy though.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Youll do good to get it. I turn that stuff eith mine also. I used an old fitted sheet to put over all my stuff on the bench too, then I use a flat soda can box underneath to collect the dust to throw away.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the same wrapper and also use it for shaping grips both cork and foam. Like Ryan said the dust can be a problem especially if you plan on mounting the wrapper permanently on a workbench. If it is mounted you will generate quite a bit of dust and will probably not want to apply finish in the same room. I have mine mounted on a 2 x 6 so I can move it outside to do the shaping and than back in for wrapping and applying finish but only after vacuuming the unit as best I can. I have not done cork on it in 2 yrs but still find cork dust coming out from the area under the housing even after vacuuming it clean with a shop vac. I think Ryans idea with the sheet and box would probably be a good and easier alternative to moving it back and forth like I do. 
I have had no problems with the wrapper and would recommend it. Like you mentioned the dual thread holder is a nice addition. I would also recommend you purchase a couple extra large "O" rings for the motor as they do wear out and will do so at the worst possible time.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

jlentz said:


> I would also recommend you purchase a couple extra large "O" rings for the motor as they do wear out and will do so at the worst possible time.
> 
> John


Thanks for the help so far guys. John, the suggestion about the extra rings is exactly the kind of information I am needing.

So far, this wrapper is sounding better and better. What are the draw backs to it? If you could change something, what would it be?

Robert


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

If I could do one thing to my lathe it would be change the configuration of the thread carriage. When trying to wrap multiple threads at the same time it becomes aggrivating. I actually prefer the thread to be under tension rather than the spool.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

One thing I do when turning cork or eva on my lathe, I made a box that I can put an attachement from my shop vac on, that slides on my bed of my lathe. When I am forming cork or eva, I hook my shop vac to it and turn it on. I have a very minor amount of dust this way. I personally dont like the pinch type thread tensioners because they can cause your thread to twist and sometimes fray them. I had a Pac bay for about 2 weeks, then I found my clemens, the only problems I had with the pac bay were user related:redface:. I did try to turn cork on it one time, and did not make out so well, but again I think most of my problems were my fault.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> I made a box that I can put an attachement from my shop vac on, that slides on my bed of my lathe.


I had already thought about it. I planned on doing that. It had to collect at least _some_ of the dust if nothing else. Reminds me of the vacuum systems on any average wood working tools....

Robert


----------

